# Skull Crushers vs CG Bench



## Tough Old Man (Sep 11, 2004)

Although I have 19" arms I feel sometimes they kinda look funny. Not having good mass in the bicep I have great strenght in my arms due to exceptionally lg triceps. Since my biceps don't want to develope like i want, i'm going to go for even more mass in the tricep area. Which one of the two exercises do you feel adds more mass? Skull Crushers vs CG Bench


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2004)

CGs I feel are better, no matter how you do a skull crusher it always places more strain in the elbow. Its also how Dorian tore his tricep if it matters to you.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 11, 2004)

THANKS MUDGE. i'LL ALWAYS LISTEN TO MY FAVORITE SUPER-MAN, (WHOOPS) SUPER-MODERATOR


----------



## pumpthatiron (Sep 11, 2004)

mudge, try the skull crushers how arnold suggests, have your head hanging out of the bench so your arms are at an angle and you have a bigger ROM.. i always thought it put too much strain when doing it "the right way" but when i tried the other way, i REALLY felt my triceps being worked


----------



## LAM (Sep 11, 2004)

reverse grip BP is another good one for the triceps...


----------



## pumpthatiron (Sep 11, 2004)

really


----------



## pumpthatiron (Sep 11, 2004)

hey guys, i know this is very irrelevant but what does "word" mean?  people use it all the time and i don't wanna look like a dumbass to ask them lol... please don't make fun me of me.. what does it mean?  you know how someone says something and the other person is like "word"


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2004)

It means that they agree with them.  Also it should be spelled 'werd'.  Its just slang.


----------



## Mortality (Sep 11, 2004)

skullcrusher = more long head (inner head) work
 CG bench = more lateral head (outer head) work

 both are very good mass builder, for skullcrusher you can reduce the amount of pressure on your elbows by bringing the bar low behind your head, it also gives your triceps a better stretch and puts more stress on the long head. it protects your elbows in the long term.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks motality, i'll give yours a try.

At 52 and an ex lifter 20 years ago i do have some pretty f-ckin ugly big knotted elbows. Even after this return now into my 4th month there starting there sh-t again. Hurt like hell when doing skulls


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2004)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Thanks motality, i'll give yours a try.
> 
> At 52 and an ex lifter 20 years ago i do have some pretty f-ckin ugly big knotted elbows. Even after this return now into my 4th month there starting there sh-t again. Hurt like hell when doing skulls


If you're having problems with your elbows now, I would skip skullcrushers and do plenty of CG benches.  Try both flat and decline versions.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 12, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> mudge, try the skull crushers how arnold suggests, have your head hanging out of the bench so your arms are at an angle and you have a bigger ROM.. i always thought it put too much strain when doing it "the right way" but when i tried the other way, i REALLY felt my triceps being worked



You can angle them on an incline bench as well, I enjoy them to a degree, but they still hit my elbows. I dropped them from my routine last week after I smashed my left elbow into a wall, because I knew the strain they would place would ruin my workout and possibly take 2 or 3 weeks of progress away from me.

I could also have beer with my chicken as Arnold suggests.


----------



## moon (Sep 12, 2004)

Currently I am using a lever machine for triceps. It is pretty isolated and makes less use of abs musles than tricep push down. CG is a pretty good one except that it also uses chest musles to some extent.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Sep 12, 2004)

shut up moon


----------



## Mudge (Sep 12, 2004)

moon said:
			
		

> Currently I am using a lever machine for triceps. It is pretty isolated and makes less use of abs musles than tricep push down. CG is a pretty good one except that it also uses chest musles to some extent.



You dont need to go all the way down, I stop about 2-3 inches short of hitting the chest. Very little chest is used.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 12, 2004)

#)(!UR_U

Skulls are better for one head and CG Bench is better for the other? Who taught you that, BULLSHIT Magazine?

What possible basis do you have for believing, let alone saying, something like that?

Here's the long and the short of it. You will lift more doing a close-grip bench. You will lift more and do the same amount of reps. (ie, you can do a set of 8 skulls with 105, but you can do 8 cg presses with 165)

Now, taking into account that hypertrophy = time against tension and tension against time, what do you think if going to be more beneficial?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 12, 2004)

^ I agree.


----------



## moon (Sep 12, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> shut up moon



  that is not the way to get Kashmir back. Do not spoil a good tread.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Sep 13, 2004)

moon, just suck my dick and shut the fuck up


----------



## madden player (Sep 13, 2004)

If it matters to anyone my all time fav tricep routine is a skullcrusher/close grip bp superset.  I start with the skullcrusher (I see so many people using a weight that is much too heavy for skullcrushers; their form stinks and their training partner is doing all the work...This is torture on the poor elbows!!) and do as many reps with perfect form as I can and as soon as another rep is impossible I start immediately into the close grip presses with the same weight that I was using for the skullcrushers...

The results I got from this combo were incredible..well worth a try if ya have lagging triceps.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 13, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> #)(!UR_U
> 
> Skulls are better for one head and CG Bench is better for the other? Who taught you that, BULLSHIT Magazine?
> 
> ...



Saturday, why must you continue with this "they are attached at the same point so they work evenly no matter what exercise you do" BULLSHIT.  You are the only fucking person in the world who thinks this.  Lets see, believe Ronnie Coleman, Arnold, Jay Culter, Gunther or Saturday?   hmm.  When you win the Mr O or even fucking compete, I will think about maybe listening to you.  Until, shut the fuck up.  We have and about a million other bodybuilders have proven you wrong.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 13, 2004)

Can we be adults here? This wasn't meant to be a kiddy forum.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 13, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Can we be adults here? This wasn't meant to be a kiddy forum.



Are you referring to what I said Mudge?  If I offended you, my bad, I only meant to stop his BS banter.  Sorry


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 13, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Saturday, why must you continue with this "they are attached at the same point so they work evenly no matter what exercise you do" BULLSHIT.



Awesome. ANNOUNCEMENT: SCIENCE IS BULLSHIT. Thanks MTN WARRIOR, for clearing that up. Now kids everywhere can stop taking those boring biology and chemistry classes in school Hell, may as well rule Mathematics out as well. You'll be revered as a hero from now on.



> You are the only fucking person in the world who thinks this.



Yeah. I could list thousands of others, but why bother. You speak unintelligently, nothing I say is going to penetrate your thick head.



> Lets see, believe Ronnie Coleman, Arnold, Jay Culter, Gunther or Saturday?   hmm.  When you win the Mr O or even fucking compete, I will think about maybe listening to you.  Until, shut the fuck up.  We have and about a million other bodybuilders have proven you wrong.



1) Have you ever listened to these guys actually talk? They're imbeciles. They don't write their own articles, they're ghost-written. If you don't know that, you're very naive.
2) Show me any instance where I have been proven wrong. I dare you.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 13, 2004)

EVERYONE SAYS THE OPPOSITE OF WHAT YOU SAY.  Get that through your thick head.  IF it wasnt the case then every bb in the world would just do bb curls for biceps , BP for chest, CG for triceps, you get my point.  You are the ONLY person saying this.  It isnt science, it is your interpretation of science moron.  And it is flawed, wrong and contradicted by EVERYONE.  So, I don't have to prove anything, everyone in the world already has.  Until you are a Nobel Prize Science Winner, you are wrong.  One more time, EVERYONE SAYS YOU ARE WRONG.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 13, 2004)

Mountain warrior, I agree with him.  Not everyone by any stertch says he's wrong.  And even if they did, this does not indicate that he is wrong and everyone else is right via strength of numbers.  Everyone used to believe that the Earth was flat, sun revolved around the Earth, etc.  Of course, just because everyone believed it didn't make it so.

Instead of yelling and screaming and saying he's wrong, say why he is wrong.  If you can't, you've lost the argument, bro.


----------



## pmech (Sep 13, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> EVERYONE SAYS THE OPPOSITE OF WHAT YOU SAY. Get that through your thick head. IF it wasnt the case then every bb in the world would just do bb curls for biceps , BP for chest, CG for triceps, you get my point. You are the ONLY person saying this. It isnt science, it is your interpretation of science moron. And it is flawed, wrong and contradicted by EVERYONE. So, I don't have to prove anything, everyone in the world already has. Until you are a Nobel Prize Science Winner, you are wrong. One more time, EVERYONE SAYS YOU ARE WRONG.


Not to take one side or the other but, everyone once said the World was flat also, and everyone believed it because veryone else said it.


Personally I think both sides have their proofs and disproofs.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry, I also see on the same line SF does.  Like Duncan said, prove him wrong.  But you cant.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 13, 2004)

MTN Warrior, i dun want to pick a fight...but i must agree with SF on this.  You do realize that the pro's don't really know shit when it somes to training.  They have trainers telling them how to train, they have nutritionists telling them what to eat and doctors telling them what to shoot in their ass.

Now go take a college level kinesiology course and come back to argue your point.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 13, 2004)

Let me re-phrase then, as you are correct.  The ROUTINE the pros use is indisuptable.  And as far as I remember, I don't recall any of my physiology or biology teachers saying what Saturday is saying.  Too bad he wasnt my teacher.  Just because they have the same insertion points (a fact) doesn't mean what he says.  He is interpreting that for himself.  NOONE ELSE AGREES WITH HIM.   I dont doubt that they have the same insertion points.  I say that different exercises will stimulate the muscle differently, better or worse.  So do all the EMG studies. (FACT)


----------



## Mudge (Sep 13, 2004)

I guess we should all load up on the drugs then and find out which works best over the next 10 years, like the pros, the thickest of those coming from powerlifting backgrounds hmm.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 13, 2004)

I agree with him, didn't we already make that clear?

Again, you're simply repeating ad nauseam that he is wrong.  Unfortunately, you haven't said why he is wrong.  Just that he is.  Because everyone else thinks so.  And that the professional routine is indisputable (?).  

At least SF is interpreting the science.  Why not do the same, and tell us your conclusions, and how you arrived there?  I mean, if you really want to train like a bodybuilder, hit the juice.


----------



## Var (Sep 13, 2004)

Yanick said:
			
		

> MTN Warrior, i dun want to pick a fight...but i must agree with SF on this.  You do realize that the pro's don't really know shit when it somes to training.  They have trainers telling them how to train, they have nutritionists telling them what to eat and doctors telling them what to shoot in their ass.
> 
> Now go take a college level kinesiology course and come back to argue your point.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah that was gold. Their routines are indisputable! So is their GROSS abuse of steroids. If I injected as much shit as Ronnie Coleman, I could get shredded abs sitting on the pot taking a dump.

But back to what I said, and always say. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 13, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Let me re-phrase then, as you are correct.  The ROUTINE the pros use is indisuptable.  And as far as I remember, I don't recall any of my physiology or biology teachers saying what Saturday is saying.



I said kinesiology, as in the study of human movement.  Once you learn some basics, like triceps extend your elbow it doesn't matter whether you are holding the bar with a supinated or pronated grip or whether you are closing your left eye the tricep (all three heads) will still extend the elbow.  The only thing being that the long head helps out with shoulder extension as it is the only one that crosses the shoulder joint.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 13, 2004)

hey MTN Warrior, tell me again which finishing school you attented..?

SF is right and if you can't debate with facts instead of unbased opinions then don't debate, it brings nothing to eth table but the shouting. peace bitches


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 13, 2004)

You have OBVIOUSLY never taken a physiology course. I'm sorry, but you are so far out in left field on the subject that it isn't possible.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 13, 2004)

You sorry fucks amaze me.  He has shown nothing, nothing I repeat.  Just rendered his opinion of what he thinks.  No scientific study, no facts, no bodybuilders who support him, no one, just his opinion.  I can prove it with a half dozen scientific proofs, as I already did on this same subject on another thread.  Plus EMG studies which AGAIN prove him wrong. Go to the EMG study depicting best exercises which also shows that different exercises stimulate the muscles diffently, different parts of the muslces differently.  Theres your fucking proof.  Where is Saturdasy, he has only said what he thinkks based on his opinion of k-ology.  How you support that?  HOW?  What the fuck is wrong with you people?  You all jump on the first bandwagon that comes along, despite years of evidence.  This guy is nothing with no proof.  SHow me something other than your opinion that says two muscles with the same insertion point cannot be affected differently by different exercises.  Anything but your own dribble.  Go to the other thread where most of the mods agreed with me.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 13, 2004)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Although I have 19" arms I feel sometimes they kinda look funny.


For someone with 19" guns, you post some elementary threads. Someone with 19" arms must know more then you lead people to believe, unless you are just genetically gifted and stumbled onto those arms by accident. So what's up ?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2004)

this thread is silly, it has made me laugh.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 13, 2004)

Mountain Warrior you are not very bright.  

Here's a suggestion, pal: considering nobody here has taken your side, maybe it isn't ALL OF US WHO ARE SORRY FUCKS JUMPING ON THE BANDWAGON; maybe you are the moron touting an opinion that is wrong.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 13, 2004)

No way, Duncan. He is obviously right. He knows dick about physiology or kinesiology (which, of course, are the very CORE of what this whole thing is about) but he must be right because Arnold says so.

It's like Johnny's evil twin came to the board.


----------



## pmech (Sep 14, 2004)

Agreed, at least Johnny was polite in his arguments.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 14, 2004)

And who is Saturday Night so special that he is automatically right, or you for that matter.  How about the thousands of bbers who have written or had ghost written the facts that I am stating.  Again, in another thread of this topic, EVERYONE agreed with me, do a search for Biceps or threads I was in.  Yet again, no one has shown any proof other than the fact the the muscles have the same insertion points and that the assumption that a muscle cant be worked differently with different exercises.  You all blow all your own workout routines right out the water.   Otherwise you would all be doing one exercise for each body part.  And you can blindly assume I have no medical training, or anatomy (of which you would be grossly wrong), and you can blindly, without fact agree with Saturday Night.  But where are his facts?? Not his opinions, not the word from thousands of bbers who only do one exercise per bodypart.  None.  I am done responding until anyone shows a fact.  Again, go to the EMG Best Exercises website quoted in another thread. FACT.  No one has shown me any facts.  Case closed.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 14, 2004)

I guess you're right. I haven't presented any facts. If you had ANY clue to human anatomy or physiology you wouldn't need me to spell out my explanations any more than I have. But since you don't have a clue about either topic, the point is completely eluding you.

Now then, these articles that you call "fact" by bodybuilders or their ghost-writers, rather. They aren't fact, you dope. Do you really think the top bodybuilder in the world would honestly post his routine for all of his competitors to gain access to?? Are you really this dense?

I mean, let's examine for a moment where these articles get posted. Rag mags. How do these magazines make money? They sell advertising space. If they gave anything remotely close to GOOD advice, people wouldn't need the supplements that companies are advertising. And those advertisers would take their money elsewhere. Magazines have a vested interest in giving naive children like you BAD INFORMATION. They want you to buy the supplements they're advertising, so they can keep their advertisers. 

So, in summary, you don't recognize facts because you have ZERO basic knowledge of the human body or how it works and the crap YOU call facts are just a series of intentional misinformation meant to be taken as fact by newbies in an effort to generate revenue.

And in conclusion, since you lack the necessary mental tools to understand fact and fiction, I too will close this case.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 14, 2004)

MTN warrior, you are the stupidest man alive.

You haven't presented one piece of evidence contradicting anything, paticularly your own lack of knowledge.  All you say is he's wrong, that everyone disagrees with him, even though this forum is contradictory to your argument.  That and you accused half the people being polite to you of being bandwagoners (but in more colorful language)

Keep on training like the ghost written mags say, and stop insulting other peoples opinions.  Come up with your own.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 14, 2004)

Get back to us when you can lift like us.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 14, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I guess you're right. I haven't presented any facts. If you had ANY clue to human anatomy or physiology you wouldn't need me to spell out my explanations any more than I have. But since you don't have a clue about either topic, the point is completely eluding you.
> 
> Now then, these articles that you call "fact" by bodybuilders or their ghost-writers, rather. They aren't fact, you dope. Do you really think the top bodybuilder in the world would honestly post his routine for all of his competitors to gain access to?? Are you really this dense?
> 
> ...




SHOW ME ONE FACT YOU FUCKING MORON.  YOU QUOTE NOTHING, YOU JUST SAY" THEMS THE FACTS AND IF YOU DONT KNOW THEN YER DUMB".  YOU JUST REFUTE EVERYTHING AND DIMINISH PEOPLES OPINIONS.  AND OK DUNCAN DONUTS, GP AGREES WITH ME OR I SHOULD SAY DISAGREES WITH SF, SO IS HE A DUMB FUCK..  SHOW ANY STUDY, ANYTHING YOU FUCKING JACKASS WITHOUT COMING BACK AND SAYING, "DUGH, ITS ALL SCIENCE".  I say science is proving you wrong.  BUT AGAIN YOU SHOW NOTHING.  YOU ARE THE STUPIDEST MAN ALIVE, YOU ARE AN EVOLUTION IN STUPIDITY. YOU BRING IT TO NEW LEVELS.  SO SHOW ME SOMETHING DUDE.  COME ON PROVE IT, PROVE ANYTHING.  ILL TAKE AN ARTICLE WRITTEN BY SOMOE MORON AT A COMMUNITY COLLEGE.  YOU JUST SAYING ITS SCIENCE IS WRONG.  SCIENCE HAS NEVER SAID WHAT YOU ARE SAYING, NO TEACHER, NO TEXTBOOK.  THEY TALK ABOUT MUSCLE CONSTRUCTION BUT NOT THAT YOU CANT "ATTACK" IT DIFFERENT WAYS AND GET DIFFERENT RESULTS.  SHOW ME MOTHERFUCKER.  YOU CANT, SO YOU PLAY ALL EDUCATED AND SHIT, WHEN YOU ARE THE LEAST EDUCATED PERSON, THE MOST BIASED IDIOT I HAVE SEEN ON HERE.  TRAINER MY ASS.  I wouldnt pay you a fucking nickle, because you only have one way, and it must be the best because you are the smartest.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 14, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Get back to us when you can lift like us.




AND DUDE, IVE SEEN YOUR PICTURE, YOU ARE NOTHING.  IF YOU ARE SO SMART WHY ARENT YOU BIGGER OR MORE CUT.  I JUST SAW YOUR PIC FOR THE FIRST TIME.  WOW, YOU ARE NOTHING. TINY ARMED LITTLE MAN.  I HAVE NO RESPECT FOR YOU.  Get back when I can lift like you?  Dude, I am way beyond you.  I MEAN, ARE YOU KIDDING.  AFTER TALKING ALL THAT TRASH AND YOU ARE NOTHING, ARE YOU KIDDING.  TALK IS CHEAP, ACTION COSTS MONEY AND YOY OBVIOUSLY HAVENT PAID FOR ANY.  GET IN THE GYM AND LIFT INSTEAD OF RUNNING YOUR COCK HOLSTER


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 14, 2004)

You wouldn't pay a nickel because you don't have a nickel, you broke ass piece of trailor trash horse shit.

OOP, i'm sorry, I got confused, and thought basing an argument around petty ass insults was the way to win an argument.  I have realized, though, that it makes me look like a stupid piece of uneducated trash.

This is ridiculous.  We've already gone over the science of this (in a thread called OUTER BICEPS, or whatever).  If muscles share an insertion point, they contract together to perform the same function, blah blah.  The argument has been made, you just like throwing insults at everyone an saying there wrong without saying why they are wrong.  Grow up, you're what like 40 ?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> AND DUDE, IVE SEEN YOUR PICTURE, YOU ARE NOTHING.  IF YOU ARE SO SMART WHY ARENT YOU BIGGER OR MORE CUT.  I JUST SAW YOUR PIC FOR THE FIRST TIME.  WOW, YOU ARE NOTHING. TINY ARMED LITTLE MAN.  I HAVE NO RESPECT FOR YOU.  Get back when I can lift like you?  Dude, I am way beyond you.  I MEAN, ARE YOU KIDDING.  AFTER TALKING ALL THAT TRASH AND YOU ARE NOTHING, ARE YOU KIDDING.  TALK IS CHEAP, ACTION COSTS MONEY AND YOY OBVIOUSLY HAVENT PAID FOR ANY.  GET IN THE GYM AND LIFT INSTEAD OF RUNNING YOUR COCK HOLSTER



Did you miss his lifts in his sig?  SF is going to be an Elite PL..


----------



## pmech (Sep 14, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> AND DUDE, IVE SEEN YOUR PICTURE, YOU ARE NOTHING. IF YOU ARE SO SMART WHY ARENT YOU BIGGER OR MORE CUT. I JUST SAW YOUR PIC FOR THE FIRST TIME. WOW, YOU ARE NOTHING. TINY ARMED LITTLE MAN. I HAVE NO RESPECT FOR YOU. Get back when I can lift like you? Dude, I am way beyond you. I MEAN, ARE YOU KIDDING. AFTER TALKING ALL THAT TRASH AND YOU ARE NOTHING, ARE YOU KIDDING. TALK IS CHEAP, ACTION COSTS MONEY AND YOY OBVIOUSLY HAVENT PAID FOR ANY. GET IN THE GYM AND LIFT INSTEAD OF RUNNING YOUR COCK HOLSTER


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm not a trainer. Who said I was?



> _Since most people here seem uneducated in basic anatomy, here is some information that should lay the inner/outer, upper/lower chest debate to rest._
> 
> Aww that wasn't nice. Now I'm going to have to /pwn you.
> 
> ...



And to further this debate with further interactions:



> Joint angle and MU recruitment are related, but only in the sense that the angle determines the amount of tension present.
> 
> Force is transmitted through the muscle from the origin to the insertion. What you're trying to say with the concept of an "inner" fiber is that somehow, a part of that line of force is contracting less than another part.
> 
> ...



And to go further into the debate:



> _So in order for the muscle fiber to contract it must contract equally along it's range? Is that what you're saying? I think you're just simply overlooking the sarcomer structure and how it functions mechanically. There is a definite varaince in the force transmission of the sarcomer depending on its length and this is related to the actin-myosin connections and how they are located._
> 
> Why would any single sarcomere vary in length with respect to others in the same myofibril? Even if they did, that's within single fibers; I'm talking more about the muscle as a whole.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 14, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> AND DUDE, IVE SEEN YOUR PICTURE, YOU ARE NOTHING.  IF YOU ARE SO SMART WHY ARENT YOU BIGGER OR MORE CUT.  I JUST SAW YOUR PIC FOR THE FIRST TIME.  WOW, YOU ARE NOTHING. TINY ARMED LITTLE MAN.  I HAVE NO RESPECT FOR YOU.  Get back when I can lift like you?  Dude, I am way beyond you.  I MEAN, ARE YOU KIDDING.  AFTER TALKING ALL THAT TRASH AND YOU ARE NOTHING, ARE YOU KIDDING.  TALK IS CHEAP, ACTION COSTS MONEY AND YOY OBVIOUSLY HAVENT PAID FOR ANY.  GET IN THE GYM AND LIFT INSTEAD OF RUNNING YOUR COCK HOLSTER



You military types are all the same, brainwashed and not all that bright. You, apparently, don't even understand what bodybuilding or powerlifting is. I weigh, currently, 201 pounds. I squat a hair under 600. I deadlift a hair over 600. I can bench halfway to 500. You can't do that, I'm sorry to say. And you know what's really funny? It only took me 2 years of serious lifting to get where I am. You've been doing this for an alleged 20 years and you're still behind.


----------



## ikam (Sep 14, 2004)

Bodybuilder+meathead=MTN WARRIOR


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 14, 2004)

I can type in my sig that I lift all that too.  Doesnt mean a thing.  You still aint shit and all that dribble in your last post was all you stuff, except the stuff by the PHD which proved my point more.  I can out PT you ANY DAY EVERY DAY ALL DAY.  You dont know what working out is scrawny little high school looking faggot.  Non warrior with no heart and no mind.  You have no heart wimp.  Get off the juice man.  And you dont know how much I can lift.  Again, more assumption and dribble on your part.  And tell youf ass licker buddy to get educated too.  All that dribble you quoted was yourself.  "Lets see, if I say, and then quote myself, people will believe me".  Non warrior.  You lose, again.  But you are probably used to that.  I am sure everyone else is sick of this so END OF DISCUSSION.


----------



## ikam (Sep 14, 2004)

Lol, aye captain. Yes sir right away sir!!!

*sorry mods, couldn't help it, he just begs to be flamed, I mean seriously*


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 14, 2004)

MTN Warrior, you didn't refute one thing SF said.  Not one.  You have been ravaged in this argument, and you're resorting to sadder and sadder insults.  I just checked your lifts, and the idea that you're insulting SF because you think he's not strong enough is a joke.

SF pointed out his argument, and you obviously are a fool who hasn't got one.  Typically in an argument like this, you would take his quotes and EXPLAIN WHY THEY ARE WRONG.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 14, 2004)

It's all good. He is not who he claims. There is no way a grown man would talk like he does. Grown men don't sound like pre-pubescent teenagers.

He's just being a troll now. When I pasted a debate from a discussion on the Supertraining mailing list, it mentioned very simple physiological terms like "sarcomere" and "myofibril" but I'm sure he didn't understand a lick of it so he decided instead to go on a big rant that means absolutely nothing.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 15, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> MTN Warrior, you didn't refute one thing SF said.  Not one.  You have been ravaged in this argument, and you're resorting to sadder and sadder insults.  I just checked your lifts, and the idea that you're insulting SF because you think he's not strong enough is a joke.
> 
> SF pointed out his argument, and you obviously are a fool who hasn't got one.  Typically in an argument like this, you would take his quotes and EXPLAIN WHY THEY ARE WRONG.



Ive never posted my lifts


----------



## Mudge (Sep 15, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> TALK IS CHEAP



Then why partake in potshots?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey mudge this tough old man really started some shit here. I'll have to put these kids to bed


----------



## pumpchaser (Oct 8, 2004)

I think i've entered the WWF..

Fully agree with one of the earliest posts-skullcrushers and CGB are two different animals. 

Skullcrushers if done properly-to *behind* the head with both hands around a dumbell or with an E-Z curl bar, are vastly more effective for the long head, and much less traumatic on the joints, provided a couple of light warmup sets are thrown in first. I've never understood doing them to the forehead given the trauma they can produce, and the fact that they hit the triceps closer to the elbow. Interesting that most BBs, even great ones, haven't tried most versions to find out the best ones for themselves. Having a great physique doesn't assure perfect knowledge. Arnold's version is by no means anything other than a variation-i've tried it and it didn't work as well for me as lowering off the bench behind me. An awesome variation of this that you won't see many do or even ever experiment with, is lying triceps extensions using a floor pulley below and in front of the bench.

A nice, rarely done version that you won't see many doing, and further proof  that BBs aren't necessarily more knowledgeable, is lying triceps extensions on a decline bench using an E-Z curl bar.

CGB is considered more for the lateral head, with some work for the others, so they're not the same thing, though each person is different. A nice variation of this is CGB on an incline, using either a barbell or floor pulley. CGB is something i alternate with bench dips, which are IMO better for tris than regular dips.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 8, 2004)

What the fuck? So if it's considered rude to put your elbows on the table at dinner, does that make it a fact? I'm disregarding your post before any more of my brain cells die.


----------



## pumpchaser (Oct 8, 2004)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 8, 2004)

You talk a lot, but you never say anything.


----------



## pumpchaser (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't pretend to have your sophistication. Say "hi" to the other inmates for me..


----------



## ZECH (Oct 8, 2004)

Let's not start this again. This is going nowhere. IMO, CGB adds more mass to the triceps if for no other reason than the amount of weight that you do.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 8, 2004)

pumpchaser said:
			
		

> and the fact that they hit the triceps closer to the elbow.



Say what?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 8, 2004)

re-opening for intelligent conversation..............please keep it civil!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks DG806 for bringing me back alive. 
Because of severe elbow pain I'm giving up skulls for good. Got to tell you all, I'm not sure which one is the better of the two, but I'm personally going to miss them. One of the only thing I had to look to was the strength and the size of my triceps as my bi's aren't poop. Hope starting up bar dips will help as I want to push these arms to 20". need 1/2" more.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 8, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> reverse grip BP is another good one for the triceps...



I agree, although I think it feels a little akward until you get used to it.  Also, reverse grip seems to really hit the anterior delts well.

I prefer CG bench press to skull crushers anyway.  It's more compound, and I can move a lot more weight.  Plus, skullcrushers put a little strain on the elbows.  However, I currently employ both in my routine.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 8, 2004)

I seriously spit out my protein shake when I was going through the second page of this thread. Absolutely Hilarious!

I think we all can see how ridiculous MTN WARRIOR'S theories are, so I will venture to say that I agree with the notion that CG are better overall mass builders, as DG said, simply because the amount of weight that can be used. I still believe wholeheartedly in the Maximum Overload=Maximum Growth.
(MAX-OT STYLE)

All this gibbergabber about Bodybuilders routines and Dr.Tiny Dick Ph.D don't mean SQUAT. 

There are hundreds of Ph.D's out there scamming the world with false claims and infomercials, but I surely dont buy into MagnaRX or CortoSlim.. do you?

If you want a good solid reference, MTN WARRIOR, not some Flex Advertisement on King Kamali's op/ed piece on why 25 exercises for shoulders is the "way to go",  try the Journal of Applied Physiology. That might clear up some of your misunderstandings.


----------



## BerryBlis (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey,

What do you guys think about tricep kickbacks?  I was doing them, but then got a shoulder injury so I couldn't do them anymore (I have no idea why my shoulder injury affected this but it hurt like hell so I couldn't do it) and have since replaced them with skullcrushers.   Now for triceps I do skullcrushers, overhead extensions and dips.  Do you think this is okay, or should I add/change something?

BerryBlis


----------



## Du (Oct 8, 2004)

How come no one mentions the best benefit of CG bench.... getting your max bench up??

CG bench are my bread and butter for tris, but I also do skullcrusers and overhead extensions, as well as dips. But I love the Cg not only for the mass gains, but because it definitely, definitely helps my bench weights.


----------



## Du (Oct 8, 2004)

BerryBlis said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> What do you guys think about tricep kickbacks? I was doing them, but then got a shoulder injury so I couldn't do them anymore (I have no idea why my shoulder injury affected this but it hurt like hell so I couldn't do it) and have since replaced them with skullcrushers. Now for triceps I do skullcrushers, overhead extensions and dips. Do you think this is okay, or should I add/change something?
> 
> BerryBlis


I dont like kickbacks, personally. I can never get too much weight up with them, and theyre awkward. Stick with close-grip bench, skullcrushers, dips, pushdowns, and extensions, and youll be golden.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 8, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> YOU JUST SAYING ITS SCIENCE IS WRONG.  SCIENCE HAS NEVER SAID WHAT YOU ARE SAYING, NO TEACHER, NO TEXTBOOK.  THEY TALK ABOUT MUSCLE CONSTRUCTION BUT NOT THAT YOU CANT "ATTACK" IT DIFFERENT WAYS AND GET DIFFERENT RESULTS.  SHOW ME MOTHERFUCKER.



Alright, first of all that first sentence is total gibberish.  I don't even know what you mean exactly.

Concerning the rest of the post, where is your proof that you can attack the muscle in different ways and get different results.  I'm not saying there isn't any, in fact I knew a theory or two about why it does make a difference, but I don't see you presenting any proof.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 8, 2004)

There are some theories about so called "muscle shaping" and such, but as of now, the evidence is overwhelmingly in the corner of a muscle contracting from point of flexion to pt of insertion, and shape being totally genetic.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 8, 2004)

Even Jay Cutler swears by CG benches and he uses light weights frequently.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I agree, although I think it feels a little akward until you get used to it.



Get under the bar as best you can before unracking   Other than that I used to really like them, maybe I will use them again. I was able to do 90% of my bench max but I have no idea now, my triceps do need some serious strength though because that is where I am weak in my benching.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 8, 2004)

Mudge.. how close is your grip on a standard Barbell for CG...

I generally use about a 10 inch grip or so, to keep pressure off my wrists, but am not sure if I should be aiming a little more close together.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 8, 2004)

I go to where the knurl starts, so my forefinger is right there at the knurling. In Jay's last vid he goes a tad wider, I go to about 3-4 inches or so off the chest before I go back up, or I will use 2-3 boards and add more weight.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 9, 2004)

I do CGs with about a 4 inch spacing (maybe closer to 5).  Mudge, do you not take them all the way down to your chest?

I've been doing CGs and cut out any other chest exercise.  I use it for my chest and have had great results with it for both pecs and triceps.


----------



## pumpchaser (Oct 9, 2004)

CGs seem to be a favorite, but are mainly for the lateral head. The fact that they're compound, or that more weight can be used, is irrelevant for many who don't see much benefit while experiencing all sorts of shoulder trauma by sticking with it because it's supposed to work. For that large portion of BBs, flyes and more isolated triceps exercises are both better and far less injurious. CGs and regular benches never did much for me in any regard, other than causing bursitis. On the other hand, there's a whole group of natural bench pressers who can handle huge weight, avoid injury and see great benefits. Then again, these guys might have grown on any number of other exercises, but never had to try them.

The largest part of the tricep requires motions in which the elbows are around or above the head. These exercises create a soreness in the belly of the tricep that i've never gotten from CGs or other exercises like dips that are hitting the lateral and medial heads primarily.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree with SF hands down as well. I would not trust a word that Ronnie, or any of the pro bobybuilders today said about training physiology, etc. BTW, the EMG studies have been proven useless in terms of hypertrophy.




> The ROUTINE the pros use is indisuptable.


----------



## pumpchaser (Oct 9, 2004)

Interesting: today's steroid users are somehow bereft of common sense in all areas because you disaprove of their lifestyle. Actually, his training has always left me with an impression of open mindedness that i've not seen with many BBs from the past or present.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 9, 2004)

Its not their steroid use that makes their opinion worthless.

Its the fact they are usually just plain stupid.


----------



## pumpchaser (Oct 9, 2004)

Dumber still to make such a blanket comment..


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 9, 2004)

Ok.

You can go ahead with your MTN WARRIOR philosophy. The only person your going to hurt is yourself bud.

Remember, its easy to gain anything when you on as much drugs as a BB.


----------



## pumpchaser (Oct 9, 2004)

You referred to someone else as stupid to make you feel better about your own inadequacies.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG.

Are you Johnnny's brother? Look man, I'm not tryin to get in a dick measuring contest here. 

All I'm trying to say is that most bodybuilders dont have the first clue when it comes to science and training. Dont take their advice verbatim. Everything they say, take it with a grain of salt.

And besides..I have no inadequacies


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Oct 9, 2004)

I missed how I warranted some kind of attack here.  I ended my piece on this a long time ago where by we agreed to disagree.  You are not right, nor are we 100%.  And I find it amazing how you can be right but hundreds of bodybuilders are so dumb.  That is such a stupid blanket stereotyping statement that I will not have any respect for you and you hereby hold no credibility.  If you are here to help, then help.  Dont make personal attacks on people whom you dont know or make stereotypical comments.  I feel anyone that likes camaros is a mid-life crisis, balding, Rico sauve, comb over, no dick pedofile.  How do you like that blanket statement?  Go ahead, attack me again for no reason buttplug.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 9, 2004)

Did you call me a buttplug? Wow.

Hey man, I'm not balding YET at least. I'm only 24, so that kinda takes away the mid-life crisis issue as well I guess. (Unless of course I die at 50, but who knows)

Dude, bodybuilders for the most part, dont have a clue. How many Flex magazines do you have to read to understand that point. They are big because 

A) They are genetically gifted
B) They are on more juice in a cycle, than most people do in a lifetime
C) They live, breath, eat and sleep bodybuilding.

Hundreds of bodybuilders can easily be wrong. If an entire world can think the world is flat, what is a few hundred people? A few hundred people followed that Wacko in Waco. A few hundred people sympathize with Osama Bin Laden.

Realize numbers dont mean anything in this argument. I wasnt trying to hurt your feelings MTN WARRIOR. But you are obviously sensitive. I cannot imagine what you must be like in person. I could care less if you have respect for me. You are the laughing stock of quite a few people in this forum. I hope you can understand why.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 9, 2004)

Pumpchaser needs to keep chasing pumps and stop chasing Ronnie Colemans dick.  I can assure you his 50 year old physique and 30+ years of supposed training won't hold a candle to my brother.

I tried to be respectful, but this is ridiculous.  What the hell is someone named PUMPCHASER doing posting on a training forum?  Pumpchaser?  How antiquated is this belief , that a pump matters, 30 years at least?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 9, 2004)

Stereotypes can be very approrpiate if applied correctly.  Anyone ever hear Lee Priest?  Or Arnold?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 9, 2004)

I dont know what exactly is with a few of these guys. You try to help them out by examining their workout philosophies, and when you find some kind of error they think the world is going to end.

Bodybuilders are huge. Great. Wonderful. Do you think they formulate their own plans, meals, etc? Nope. They hire someone to do it for them, and even the people they hire for the most part, dont know diddly squat.

Bodybuilders are on MASSIVE amounts of steroids, GH, food and on top of all of this, they have blessed genetics to pull them through. You could literally do almost any type of exercise and grow massive amounts of muscle.
But this doesnt mean its scientifically sound.

Quit worshiping their flawed ways and realize they are not big neccessarily because of their intelligent workout philosophies.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Oct 9, 2004)

"You are the laughing stock of quite a few people in this forum. I hope you can understand why."

Its amazing how you speak for so many people and make such huge generalizations, obviously due to lack of knowledge and a HUGE ego.  Yup, all of those thousands of BBers are wrong and some loser named supercamaro is right.  Sorry I missed your articles in Flex, M&F, Ironman, Mens Health and NAMBLA Monthly.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 9, 2004)

but C'mon camaro, what about the lateral head of the tricep, ronnie says I can isolate it with decline cambered extensions.,I read it in my mag.....blah  blah   blah

you guys sound like little recording devices, little Flex and Muscle Mag drones. Get  fuccin clue. Pumpchaser jesus christ, do you actually have any science to back up your claims, or do you just keep making resolute proclamations like a village idiot? How can you teach something you know nothing about? Either back up your claims or shut the fucc up, yelling sometihng over and over again doesn't make it true, the rest is juts shoutin..peace bitches


----------



## gr81 (Oct 9, 2004)

> Its amazing how you speak for so many people and make such huge generalizations



acually you smart ass, when speaking about a large group of people it is necessary to generalize, there is no other way to do so.



> Flex, M&F, Ironman, Mens Health and NAMBLA Monthly.



if your reading or basing your knowledge off of these mags then you got alot to learn bro, please!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 9, 2004)

Some loser named Camaro?  You're some middle aged dick who reads shit magazines like Flex and weighs a buck eighty at best.  Anyone who cites those magazines as rebutable sources holds EXACTLY 0 CREDIBILITY.


----------



## gr81 (Oct 9, 2004)

> Anyone who cites those magazines as rebutable sources holds EXACTLY 0 CREDIBILITY.



  

btw you two are great DD and Camaro, its like some tag team action! lol. We shouldn't even waste our time with these mental midgets, let em think what they want.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 9, 2004)

I have nothing but respect for men and women serving in our armed forces. I just hope and pray you arent in any way teaching them training information, or boy is this country in trouble.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 9, 2004)

> Yup, all of those thousands of BBers are wrong and some loser named supercamaro is right. Sorry I missed your articles in Flex, M&F, Ironman, Mens Health and NAMBLA Monthly.



Ok.. what do you say to Mike Mentzer, a BB who does not buy into the mainstream philosophy? What about Skip LaCour, who also doesnt buy into these philosophies? Or Dorian Yates... or how bout all those elite powerlifters who dont give a shit about your pointless workouts?

I and the others were quoting scientific FACTS... while you are just spouting off at the mouth and quoting some 2001 Flex Magazine article you got hanging on your mirror to give you motivation. Anyone idiot can write a magazine full of bullshit. Do you still believe WWE is real wrestling? 

BTW.. its CamaroSUPER6, not supercamaro.

Don't butcher my screen name, I didnt butcher yours.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 9, 2004)

Gr8 one.. wanna be our manager


----------



## gr81 (Oct 9, 2004)

^^Done.. and as my first managerial duty I feel it necessary to apoint a super hot female sidekick to the team, ya know, for moral support and all.. lol


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 9, 2004)

Then start recruiting.. we got sum cute ones on here.


Hey Goalgetter.......


----------



## Du (Oct 9, 2004)

Heres a question, relating to CG bench-

(I tried a search but didnt find exactly this...)

How close do you guys grip for CG bench? Personally, my thumbs touch. 

Just curious as to how others do it, if Im not doing it optimally, etc etc.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2004)

What an awesome thread, why didn't I come in here earlier?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Heres a question, relating to CG bench-
> 
> (I tried a search but didnt find exactly this...)
> 
> ...


I guess different people space it differenty. Personally I'm about 10inches apart because of my wrist.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 9, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Heres a question, relating to CG bench-
> 
> (I tried a search but didnt find exactly this...)
> 
> ...



I estimate about 8 inches.  The inner edges of my index fingers touch the outer edges of the smooth part of the bar.  Just keep your grip closer than shoulder width and keep your elbows tucked at your sides and you'll be fine.


----------



## mino lee (Oct 9, 2004)

another one of these fighting threads. at least it's civilized. not like the previous dip shits i had to fight off in mine. 

your thumbs touch? wow. my wrist hurts even an inch in from the shoulders. you must be going really really light. the only way i could make them touch and still push up without feeling like my wrists will explode is if i'm using a smith where i can turn my right hand clockwise a bit more and my left hand anti-clockwise a bit so that the pressure is taken off the wrists.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I estimate about 8 inches.  The inner edges of my index fingers touch the outer edges of the smooth part of the bar.  Just keep your grip closer than shoulder width and keep your elbows tucked at your sides and you'll be fine.


That's exactly where my fingers touch.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 10, 2004)

I do CG presses with about 5 inches between my hands.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Oct 10, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Ok.. what do you say to Mike Mentzer, a BB who does not buy into the mainstream philosophy? What about Skip LaCour, who also doesnt buy into these philosophies? Or Dorian Yates... or how bout all those elite powerlifters who dont give a shit about your pointless workouts?
> 
> I and the others were quoting scientific FACTS... while you are just spouting off at the mouth and quoting some 2001 Flex Magazine article you got hanging on your mirror to give you motivation. Anyone idiot can write a magazine full of bullshit. Do you still believe WWE is real wrestling?
> 
> ...



I like how you go off on tangents again without proof.  What makes you think that I think WWE is real wrestling?  Again, factless.  What makes you think I read Flex Mag?  Again, factless.  So prove why Mike M is smarter.  Again factless.  And dont attack me as a soldier bud, again, factless.  You and your buddies continue to tell me to prove it, how about you experts do that without just saying
a:  IF you read mags you are dumb.
b:  IF you listen to PRO Bbers you are dumb.
c.  IF you listen to anyone but me you are dumb.
d.  IF you arent smart about bbing like me, you are dumb and probably dumb at other things like training soldiers.
I dont claim to know it all.  That is why I pose questions and challenge answers with other things I have heard or read or know.  But to hear you guys talk, come on guys.  And someones comment about, "hey respect him hes a mod or we respect him more", do you guys give that respect away, I dont, it has to be earned through actions.  Maybe I havent demonstrated that to you (with good reason as I am a rookie to THIS bber world), but you havent earned it from me either with just putdowns and non-answers.  I am trying to be friendly here, but will probably get called a rookie or idiot or something.  Let it fly guys


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Oct 10, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I do CG presses with about 5 inches between my hands.



Do you go to nipple line or below?


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 10, 2004)

> Its not their steroid use that makes their opinion worthless.
> 
> Its the fact they are usually just plain stupid.


----------



## Du (Oct 10, 2004)

mino lee said:
			
		

> your thumbs touch? wow. my wrist hurts even an inch in from the shoulders. you must be going really really light. the only way i could make them touch and still push up without feeling like my wrists will explode is if i'm using a smith where i can turn my right hand clockwise a bit more and my left hand anti-clockwise a bit so that the pressure is taken off the wrists.....


I dont thinnk im going really really light....

Maybe Im wrong. 

I did them Thursday and I had 265lbs.  

Never tried them on the smith, maybe I will.


----------



## mino lee (Oct 10, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I dont thinnk im going really really light....
> 
> Maybe Im wrong.
> 
> ...


265 ofcourse is not light at all.  perhaps you are not affected with the wrist problem. a lot of people for example cannot do tricep barbell extensions (i.e. standing and lowering the bar behind their neck and back up) due to elbow pain.  guess i'm just one of those with wrist issues on cg bp


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2004)

I see


----------



## Du (Oct 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I see


Why are you here?


After seeing the exact same response in about 4 other threads, I checked his posts, and guess what.......... thats all he writes.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 10, 2004)

You are so much like Johnnny, MTN WARRIOR, that I will no longer attempt to explain things to you.

Lets just let it go.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Oct 10, 2004)

Not sure who Johnny is, but you havent tried to explain anything to me, so why change.  I'll let it go.  GOne


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 10, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> So prove why Mike M is smarter.



Mike Mentzer was good, right or wrong, because he questioned bodybuilding's application of principles that typically were not questioned.  What BB'ers suggested in the 70s was, typically speaking for the average person, complete lunacy.

He's smarter because he asked questions.  The monopolistic grasp that Weider had on so called exercise theory at the time was suffocating to say the least.  I think Heavy Duty Mike should be admired not because I think he was right, but because he encouraged discussion (many feel he lost 2 Olympia's because of Joe Weider - Sergio Olivia, who I think is the greatest bodybuilder ever, agrees).

As far as my CG bench goes, I do them about nipple level I suppose?  Maybe a little higher.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 10, 2004)

Why so high?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm wondering the same thing mudge. Why so high? I personally do them where my thumbs touch and bring the bar down where the back of my hands are nipple high.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 10, 2004)

If one were using a lightweight it could be ok I suppose, but I like to go heavy. If you want to go high look into a JM press.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 10, 2004)

I suppose I do what feels most natural?  Anyway I went outside and did a rep and it's a little below.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2004)

If you keep your elbows tucked in, then you should naturally contact the bar at about the level of your upper abs.  At least, that's where I touch.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Then start recruiting.. we got sum cute ones on here.
> 
> 
> Hey Goalgetter.......


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

 You rang?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 11, 2004)

hey goalgetter, which one do you do, cg...skulls or both.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 2, 2005)

Reverse grip bench has been working good for me. Tough on the wrist but very effective i think. Not sure between reverse and close grip which one of those two are better. Maybe CG because i can handle a little more weight because of the strain on the wrist.


----------



## alexvega (Aug 3, 2005)

*goood*



			
				Mortality said:
			
		

> skullcrusher = more long head (inner head) work
> CG bench = more lateral head (outer head) work
> 
> both are very good mass builder, for skullcrusher you can reduce the amount of pressure on your elbows by bringing the bar low behind your head, it also gives your triceps a better stretch and puts more stress on the long head. it protects your elbows in the long term.


hey nice example 
thanks


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 3, 2005)

Whats a "tricep?"


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

I read every post of this thread........................funny as hell....


----------



## MyK (Aug 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I read every post of this thread........................funny as hell....



word.....urr.....I mean..Werd!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> word.....urr.....I mean..Werd!!!


I don't need a signature


----------



## MyK (Aug 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I don't need a signature



Its only for a couple of days!!!

you have to admit its funny~!


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Its only for a couple of days!!!
> 
> you have to admit its funny~!


I don't need a signature


----------

